# Visual Basic > Slow Chat with the Microsoft Visual Basic team >  Silverlight

## szlamany

Any info you can give us on Silverlight - the newer version - what we Winform developers can dream of doing with Silverlight and 08/3.5.

We push our Winform/MS SQL products to customers that sometimes are partially MAC-based and need a solution that will allow those devices to talk to our enterprise apps.

----------


## PaulYuk_MS

Hi -

There is a lot of great info (learning, showcase, how to get started) info here:
http://silverlight.net/

Silverlight currently is about Rich Internet Apps hosted in the browser.  I'm not quite sure what device story you're looking for - this may or may not be a fit.  

Best,
Paul

----------


## szlamany

We want to start a project to create new UI options for our database products in a browser (for the likes of MAC users) - such as elementary school teachers loading grades.

I'll look at the link you gave - thanks!

----------

